# What's playing right now?



## NodeBytes (Dec 5, 2013)

Cage the Elephant - Come a Little Closer


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

There is like 3 of these... but I'll shoot:

http://youtu.be/U4wM6IKDoUM

Been listening to the Growlers again a lot recently.


----------



## earl (Dec 6, 2013)

Cheesy, but.. I don't care - I love it! lol


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE

Not sure how to embed. WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?!


----------



## Kadar (Dec 6, 2013)

Listening to Mother by pink floyd on the radio.


----------



## Echelon (Dec 9, 2013)

Current title: Phantogram - Fall In Love


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 9, 2013)

Made in heights: Skylark Interabang?!


----------



## blergh (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Dec 10, 2013)

http://youtu.be/8bxxR3Ny0b8


----------



## cloudlix (Dec 19, 2013)

Daft punk - Get lucky


----------



## MartinD (Dec 19, 2013)

Joseph Arthur - The Ballad of Boogie Christ: Act 1


----------



## MannDude (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## MannDude (Dec 19, 2013)

Definitely a Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds type of morning.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 19, 2013)

Hofmästarn - Spiralen går runt


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 19, 2013)

They started playing Christmas music in the office, so I brought my old JVC in and am currently rocking some Gensokyo Radio.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 20, 2013)

Spiritual Front - Bastard Angel​ ​​


----------



## MannDude (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 11, 2014)

James Last - ABBA Medley


----------



## BBGN Brian (Jan 14, 2014)

Right now, listening to BPM on XM.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2014)

http://youtu.be/qLrnkK2YEcE


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 18, 2014)

Listening to two completely different genres: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2YEyAez-To

AND

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rEMsjeq43_U

I've moved away from EDM/Trance lately as evidenced by my linking of the second vid.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2kWbRbylOo

This song gives me nightmares and makes me happy at the same time.


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 31, 2014)

*Raubtier - Qaqortoq:*​ ​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wPI9B1plVo​


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Feb 8, 2014)

Greatest start to a song I've heard in a while: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_zrYbV0shw


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 8, 2014)

Leona Lewis - A Moment Like This

http://www.sky.fm/lovemusic


----------



## sv01 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gates of Dawn


----------



## mikho (Feb 8, 2014)

http://youtu.be/KrVC5dm5fFc


Because it reminds me of the fun times @ reeperbahn


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 8, 2014)

OVERWERK - Daybreak - GoPro Hero 3 Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KKKGpAZHAA


----------



## MannDude (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLGFDeHtVP0


----------



## texteditor (Feb 8, 2014)

For anyone into house, techno, and related genre mixed-sets, Boiler Room's youtube channel has tons of sweet live mixed sets, including lots of Chicago/Detroit legends


----------

